# best clippers when you are left handed



## temarie64 (Oct 10, 2016)

anyone have a suggestion for nail clippers when you are left handed? anyone uses the miller's forge when you are left handed? and differences in red vs. orange handles,
i know the orange ones are for large dogs, but read some where that the red were crafted differently? i have 2 GSD's that hate nail trimming and even more so the dremel.
thanks,
Tena


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

We use a dremel for nails and much prefer it over clippers. My husband and I are both left-handed. We just bought the dremel at Walmart and have been happy with it. Similar to: Dremel


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I use the small red Miller Forge ones at work. They don’t squeeze the nail like the orange ones. Instead, you can take small slices of the nail off. 

Two of the 3 GSDs at my house are done only with a dremel. Russell’s nails are too thick for even the large dog clippers, and Scarlet absolutely loses her mind over any toenail clipper. The puppy is the only one that gets the nail clipper, then the dremel.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I also like the Hyper Tough cordless one from Walmart. I bought a couple for the shop recently. They are lighted too! I also put the diamond wheels on them, which is so much nicer than the sandpaper.


----------



## temarie64 (Oct 10, 2016)

Galathiel said:


> We use a dremel for nails and much prefer it over clippers. My husband and I are both left-handed. We just bought the dremel at Walmart and have been happy with it. Similar to: Dremel


i wish , i have a dremel they freak out even more with it


----------



## temarie64 (Oct 10, 2016)

Galathiel said:


> We use a dremel for nails and much prefer it over clippers. My husband and I are both left-handed. We just bought the dremel at Walmart and have been happy with it. Similar to: Dremel


i think the problem is i flip them over , like i do with scissor


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You have to condition your dog to accept it, just like anything else. We do/did it with treats ... lots. I first started when he was in the 4-6 months range. At first, he got treats for just letting me touch his nails with it (not turned on). He wasn't a dog that was bothered by noises or anything, so we fairly quickly went to just doing the tips off at first ... every 4 days. Doing it more often meant more repetitions and more opportunities to get used to it. I am the treat dispenser to this day (Varik is 8 now). He gets bits of treats (I tear them into little bits) the whole time he's having his nails done. He's very excited about nail time. We can tell him to get his towel, he goes and gets it and bring it to us, we spread it on the ground and then he lies down on it and waits for a treat. LOL


----------

